# Starrett No. 16 Double Protractor Combined Square and Bevel Protractor



## Dranreb (Sep 3, 2014)

I came across one of these the other day, thought it was unusual and it was mine for next to nothing. Googled it and got a surprise, can it really be as rare as this guy seems to think it is? 

Mine is complete with the scale rule and center finder attachment..


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Starrett-No...648?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c89d4e420

Bernard


----------



## hdskip (Sep 4, 2014)

This is the first one I've ever seen. I've been kicking around this business for almost 50 years. Just a quick look in old Starrett catalogues turns up many odd and mysterious tools. Neat find1


----------

